

Delicious not powerful enough for my needs - fjabre
http://www.teabuzzed.com/2009/11/delicious-not-powerful-enough-for-my-needs/

======
spokey
Fred, this is an interesting post, but I have a bit of an off topic comment
for you: I don't know if I'm missing a common font or what but I find your
body copy font very difficult to read. On Firefox/Windows the kerning is all
slightly off, so to my eye the words break in weird places. Also, the lime-
green-on-white color for links is so low contrast that I had to highlight the
text to read what it says. I tried MSIE/Windows just to see if it looks any
better, and while it is better (I think MSIE is anti-aliasing the font), I
still find it hard to read. Maybe it's just me.

~~~
fjabre
Thanks for the feedback. I tweaked it a little. Hopefully it's easier to read
now. =)

~~~
spokey
Yes. Much better, thanks.

------
some1else
I have good news related to the subject of organising research on the web.
I'll try and open up the staging version in a few days. However, I don't have
infrastructure to support a large user base yet, so please get in touch
through HNTesters@FilmIT.si if you're willing to try the service out, and I'll
send you an invite.

